# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Easyfile Employer 6.0.4 Login Problem

## Claudette

After I've installed the the new version of easyfile (v6.0.4), I've been struggling to login.
When I click on login, there's a little clock running and eventually it tells me client has been timed out.
I'm running on Windows 7.  Someone please help with a solution.

----------


## Dave A

What OS are you using, Windows 7, Windows XP?

----------


## Claudette

Hi Dave, I'm running on  Window 7.  Already tried uninstalling and re-installing.  Even when I click on the close button from the login page,
it stays stuck on "CLOSING DATABASE".  Eventually I must force close it with Ctrl+Alt+Del.  PLEASE tell me you have a solution?
The call centre yesterday was of no help, just told me she'll "escalate" my problem...

----------


## Dave A

My thought was - Try running the program as an administrator (Right click on the icon - Run as administrator).

Could you let us know if that solves it, please.

----------


## Mike C

If you have AVG Anti-virus it can also cause a hassle with Easyfile.  I still have the SARS instructions on this and can post it if you suspect that it might be causing the hassle.

----------


## Claudette

Running as administrator did not solve the problem  :Frown: 

The anti-virus I'm using is Kaspersky.

----------


## Dave A

The next thing to try is to see if there is any difference working offline vs online. Or try installing on another machine.

----------


## Claudette

Even though the program is "stuck" on the login screen, it picks up when I turn my Wi-Fi off, telling me I can work in offline state but
have to be online to be able to submit.  When I click ok to this message, I'm still on the login screen.
In May I had a similar program, was able to login but couldn't access any of the data bases.  I found a solution on this site where I had to
go and delete a dbz.jnl file somewhere in the AppData\Roaming\Local Store folder.
Yesterday the lady at call centre told me I must delete easyfile from the db folder, not sure where this is, but I've originally deleted going the 
Control Panel/Programs and Features route.

Installing on another machine is not really an option for me, only have my laptop.

----------


## Mike C

> Even though the program is "stuck" on the login screen, it picks up when I turn my Wi-Fi off, telling me I can work in offline state but
> have to be online to be able to submit.  When I click ok to this message, I'm still on the login screen.
> In May I had a similar program, was able to login but couldn't access any of the data bases.  I found a solution on this site where I had to
> go and delete a dbz.jnl file somewhere in the AppData\Roaming\Local Store folder.
> Yesterday the lady at call centre told me I must delete easyfile from the db folder, not sure where this is, but I've originally deleted going the 
> Control Panel/Programs and Features route.
> 
> Installing on another machine is not really an option for me, only have my laptop.


Hi Claudette - Did you ever solve this problem?  This morning I decided to log into EasyFile 6.0.4 to see that all was ok in preparation for the mid year reconciliation and had the same problem.  Tried logging in as Administrator - updated Adobe AIR - nothing.  Just hangs when you try to log in.  

Anyone else experience this?

----------


## Janine N

I have tried logging on as Administrator, have updated Adobe AIR and I get the error message :
"e@syFile has detected that your login information does not match that of the local information and as such you will not be allowed to access e@syFile".

----------


## geraldenek

Is IE your current default browser?  if not, change it to IE and reopen easyfile.

----------


## Mike C

> Is IE your current default browser?  if not, change it to IE and reopen easyfile.


Hi Geradenek - thanks for your reply.  I usually use firefox - but tried your suggestion. No luck.

I also tried restoring my last backup and it gives me an error #1009.

Any other suggestions?

----------


## Mike C

OK - I've got it sorted. 

I had the latest JAVA 7 Update 5 - but it seems as though Easyfile likes Java 6 update 6.  I discovered this by removing and reinstalling Easyfile.

In spite of Java suggesting that you remove older installations of it, you would be wise to leave version 6 update 6 alone.

Hope this helps someone else.

----------

Claudette (14-Aug-12)

----------


## Dave A

I'm on Java 6 update 17 and no log in problems to report.

I've had something bizarre happen to my 2012 EMP 501 recon submissions.
When I print the employee certificates the data in the certificate doesn't match what I captured.
But no log in problems  :Smile:

----------


## Claudette

Thx Mike.  I've uninstalled the latest java, keeping v 6 upd 6 like you've suggested, re-installed easyfile again, and it works!
Will be sleeping a whole lot better 2nite.  :Rofl:

----------


## Mike C

My pleasure Claudette - glad to have helped.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmarie321

What did you do to resolve this problem?

----------


## Mike C

Hi Elmarie321 - The latest version of e@syfile uses the 32-bit Java version that installs with version 7.1.9 which is Zulu JRE 8.46.0.19 (8u252) or 1.8.0.252

It is best to download the latest version and install it rather than rely on the automatic update.

----------

